# Circumcising a toddler



## Midwestmommy (Oct 1, 2006)

My son is 3 years old and our pediatrician has suggested we circumsize our son because he was born with a condition where his foreskin inhibites his urination. My husband and I are strictly against this practice, but we really don't have a choice. I'm wondering if there are any mothers out there who have circumsized their sons later in childhood, after they have gotten older. How did your sons deal with it? I'm afraid our son is already old enough to understand the pain and the look of it when it gets done. Is there any special cleaning that must be done?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midwestmommy* 
My son is 3 years old and our pediatrician has suggested we circumsize our son because he was born with a condition where his foreskin inhibites his urination. My husband and I are strictly against this practice, but we really don't have a choice. I'm wondering if there are any mothers out there who have circumsized their sons later in childhood, after they have gotten older. How did your sons deal with it? I'm afraid our son is already old enough to understand the pain and the look of it when it gets done. Is there any special cleaning that must be done?

Please head on over to the Case Against Circumcision board, the ladies and gents over there might be able to help you out better over there. Please please.....

Describe to them exactly what your son does during urination and they'll be able to tell you better than a Dr from a high circ area if your kid needs a circ or not









Please..and dont be scared off by the more umm...gung ho posters over there... We are very knowledgable over there


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Mama, you DO have a choice! Very, very few problems with toddler boys end up needing a circumcision. Doctors just aren't educated about the less invasive treatments.

We'd be shocked if a little girl had a urination problem and her doctor told the parents she "needed" to be circumcised ... yet that's what they do for boys. It's like going to the doctor to get a splinter pulled out of your finger and being told it needs to be amputated. There are MANY steps and many successful treatments before circumcision is necessary.

Hugs.


----------



## webby (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm sorry that I can't go into a whole lot of detail, but I did want to tell you that my friend's son was circumsized at five. He was having infection after infection and while she was definitely against it, she couldn't figure out a good solution. She did a lot of talking with him and she said he handled it all pretty well. He was in school at the time, so he took a few days off and while he did have some pain, he recovered very quickly.


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

please go to the circ. board. there is probably a lot of information that you are not getting from your dr., b/c he doesnt know. they aren't trained to know everythign about circ., as they arent trained to konw about breastfeeding either.

please go there and ask for advice. as horrible as it is to circ. an infant, OMG i cant imagine a toddler. that dr. is prob. just not used to intact boys. good for you for not circ'ing your baby but please get more information and a 2nd opinion from a dr. who is NOT pro-circ.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi! And









I'm sorry to hear that your son has a medical condition. Do you know the name of it? I'd like to read about it. Also, from your post it sounds like he can't easily void his bladder, as if his foreskin is blocking his urinary meatus?

You said he's had this condition since birth. Has it gotten worse to the point where he actually needs an operation? It just seems odd to me that he could have a congenital problem that sounds this serious (urinary blockage is dangerous) but the doctor has waited this long to suggest circumcising him.

~Nay


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

The only conditions that truly require circumcision are gangrene, frostbite, and cancer. There is always a less drastic treatment for anything else! Doctors in the US just aren't often very knowledgeable. We can either help you find a better doctor (or better information for your doctor, if s/he is open to learning), or help you find information on what's really up with your son on the Case Against Circ. board.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

You always have the choice to get another opinion. Finding a foreskin-friendly pediatric urologist is a better choice than going with what your pediatrician says. Pediatricians are generalists, and they should NOT be recommending surgery to anyone. They should be finding you appropriate specialists to consult with to discuss your options.


----------



## heythere heather (Apr 11, 2003)

My cousin was circumcised at 2 because of infection after infection (they were told to retract the foreskin to clean it.







). She said it was really really hard. The pain was intense, he cried and cried, and didn't understand why it hurt so much. (this was 10 years or so ago)


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with the pp's about getting a second opinion.

What symptoms does he have that his urine flow is inhibited? Is it because he sprays? Does his foreskin balloon out? Is he uncomfortable when he urinates?

Spraying and ballooning are completely normal. And if he's not uncomfortable, I have a feeling this doctor is just either really ignorant or out to get your $$$.

You son should also not be retracted by anyone else, only himself. And if he's not retractable yet, that's also competely normal. It can take years for a boy to fully retract.

Please post more details on the CAC forum so we can help you sort out fact from fiction. It's likely your doctor doesn't know much about intact penises and recommends circ'ing for every "problem" he encounters.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

If he's gone until he's three and he's been peeing this whole time, then it's obviously not an emergency. And that means that yes, you very likely DO have a choice. It would be interesting to see what 10 other pediatricians (handpicked by YOU, not your current guy) say...

What's the actual name of the condition? I'm sure many of us would be happy to look further into it with you, even if you don't want to go to the other forum on this site.


----------



## twin monkeys (Mar 8, 2006)

Please Mama come over to the CAC board we will help you out in any way we can. Yes sometimes we get a bit loud in our belifes but we will help you out in any way we can


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Moved to the CAC board.


----------



## Fionn (Mar 23, 2005)

I am a father. I was circ'd at the age of 8 as treatment for chronic bladder infections. It didn't work and I ended up having an entirely different surgical procedure done that did correct the problem, so my circ was completely unneccessary. That being said, definitely get a second and possible third opinion.

NOW, to answer your questions of how did I deal with it and is there any special cleaning that needs to be done. At 8 years old, I was definitely old enough to understand what was happening, but not old enough to understand the long-term consequences. I knew it was going to hurt, and I knew I would have to keep it clean while it healed. The surgery was done under a general anesthetic and I had pain medication during the recovery period. After a couple of days in the hospital, I got sent home to recuperate. Yes, it was painful, but no more so than any other surgery I've had. While it healed, I had to keep it clean just like any other healing wound.

If you do end up deciding to have the surgery, be prepared to be meticulous in wound care, which may be difficult with a 3-year-old. He will be in pain for a while, but that will pass. Growing up it will have always been like that; I don't remember what my penis looked like uncirc'd. Best of luck to you and your family, whatever you decide.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

I would too want to know more info and name.

Totally not understanding what this is about and would be interested to find out how this condition is treated here in intact culture since circ is here so very very rare.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heythere heather* 
My cousin was circumcised at 2 because of infection after infection (they were told to retract the foreskin to clean it.







). She said it was really really hard. The pain was intense, he cried and cried, and didn't understand why it hurt so much. (this was 10 years or so ago)

If he was being retracted to be cleaned that was almost certainly the cause of the infections.

Quote:

My son is 3 years old and our pediatrician has suggested we circumsize our son because he was born with a condition where his foreskin inhibites his urination. My husband and I are strictly against this practice, but we really don't have a choice. I'm wondering if there are any mothers out there who have circumsized their sons later in childhood, after they have gotten older. How did your sons deal with it? I'm afraid our son is already old enough to understand the pain and the look of it when it gets done. Is there any special cleaning that must be done?
If he has been peeing this long there isnt a problem. The Dr. here in the USA do not know how the foreskin works all they know is cutting it off. There is more than a 99% chance your ds is fine. And the Dr. is seeing $$ when he looks at it. I hope that he has not been trying to retract it when he sees your son as this is a bit NO







the only person who should even touch his penis to pull back the skin is your ds. If this Dr. has been doing this you need to find a better dr. You definatly have a choice #1 educate yourself on the normal function of the foreskin. #2 get a second 3rd, 4th opionion till you find a Dr. that actually knows what they are talking about. I am not a Dr. but I do know for a FACT the only true medical reasons to circ. are frostbite, gangrene and cancer. Any other reason there are other treatments for it.

It sounds like your Dr. is thinking he has phimosis. The opening of the foreskin is a sphincter like the anus is. When it is in use it opens from the size of a pin hole to a larger opening. This is designed this way to keep germs and other stuff out of there until natural seperation takes place.

To clean there is nothing special you do as it is a bit NO







to pull back the foreskin even a tiny bit. No one other than the owner of the penis should ever do this.

Unless your son has a rare defect that I have never heard of there is no reason that he needs to be circed. Even if there is a defect there it could be corrected more than likely with removal of any thing that isnt supposed to be there without messing with the foreskin at all.

I hope you were able to follow this thread here. And I hope you find a Dr who actually knows what he is talking about.

Here is a link to a list of myths that Dr use to get parents to circ. Link

Quote:

*Myth: "My baby's foreskin won't retract (or is too tight), so he must be circumcised."*
Fact: At birth, the foreskin is normally attached or fused to the glans (like the fingernail to the finger), and slowly separates as part of normal development until the child reaches puberty. The fact that a baby's foreskin won't retract is completely normal and healthy. As long as your baby can urinate, the foreskin is not too tight and is perfectly normal. A child whose foreskin is still attached to the glans and therefore cannot be retracted is sometimes mistakenly referred to as having "phimosis." Phimosis is a condition where an adolescent or adult's foreskin is too tight to retract past the glans, therefore, it is incorrect to say that an infant or very young child has phimosis. Phimosis can be treated with topical steroid creams and gentle stretching (see this link for a discussion of phimosis and treatment options).

Please note that the foreskin should never be forcibly retracted before it's ready. The first person to retract a boy's foreskin should be the boy himself and no one else. It is not necessary for anyone to "check" under the foreskin. Premature retraction of the foreskin can cause bleeding, infection, and even skin adhesions.

Quote:

*Myth: "My son has a problem with his foreskin, so he has to be circumcised."*
Fact: In the vast majority of cases, problems with the foreskin can be treated without resorting to amputation (circumcision). If your doctor recommends circumcision without first trying every conservative treatment available, protect your son from incorrect recommendations and find a new doctor that is more knowledgeable about intact male anatomy.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with the previous posters. Chances are your doctor is totally ignorant of the intact penis. The only thing most doctors learn about the foreskin in medical school is how to cut it off!







: I notice from your username that you live in the Midwest. We have the highest circumcision rate in the nation, which means we also have the most ignorant doctors in the nation, at least when it comes to intact penis care.

Could you give us a more detailed description of your son's condition? Is he starting to balloon when he pees? That is perfectly normal. It just means the separation process has started. What else is going on?

Please, please, PLEASE get a second or third opinion before you subject your ds to invasive, life-altering surgery! Your son will thank you for it.
















Sorry your doctor is putting you through this.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

PLEASE read the article by "foreskin-friendly" doctor, Paul Fleiss, called "Protect Your Uncircumcised Son". This is a must-read for parents of an intact boy, especially any time a doctor says the boy "has to be circumcised"!

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

Gillian


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Hugs to you Mama! If you give a bit more information, you might be very relieved to find out that your son doesn't have a problem at all! That is the goal, isn't it?

Is your son experiencing any discomfort? Is he complaining? Is he infected or irritated? If not, then your son does not have a problem (except a doctor that is trying to create problems where there are none)

I have two intact sons, and with my older son, I was told at the age of three, that since his foreskin was tight (he wasn't complaining a bit), he would need to be circumcised. His foreskin also ballooned when he peed. Luckily, I knew that both of these are part of the normal process of the developing foreskin so I left him alone to grow. Now he's 11 and his foreskin goes back with no trouble at all, no more ballooning. I shudder to think if I had taken that doctor's word for it.

If a doctor suggested surgery on any other body part that wasn't having a problem, you would seriously question his intent.

Did the doctor mention that your son has phimosis? If so, know that there are two types, one is completely normal and is called *congenital phimosis*- all boys have this- the foreskin is tight to keep stuff out of it during the diaper years and often beyond. The other kind is called *aquired phimosis*, this is often caused by forced retraction, causing scar tissue to build up, thereby preventing the foreskin from ever retracting. At the age of three, it is perfectly normal for your son's foreskin to be tight, and unless you've repeatedly forcibly retracted him, he most likely has normal congenital phimosis.

Please post more information so we can steer you in the right direction! best of luck to you and your son.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midwestmommy* 
but we really don't have a choice.


You always have a choice. So is the doctor telling you that your son cannot urinate? It would seem not to be much of a problem if he has gone 3 yrs without a problem.

If you have a midwife in your community I would conctact her and explain the situation and ask for a doctor recommendation. The midwives often know which doctors are more supportive of natural parenting than others.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope that you are able to post further information. There are only three conditions which necessitate circumcision, frostbite, cancer and gangrene...all others can be treated with medications/less invasive methods.

The people on these boards are highly educated and knowledgable, and can direct you to resources who can refer you a foreskin knowledgable physician.

Please read through our stickies and know that the people here can help.

Christy


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I PMed the OP with the link of where her post was moved to and letting her know that many people have posted their support, experiences, suggestions, and questions and to please update when she has time.

Jen


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

I hope she is just busy and comes back soon.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi, what you are describing sounds like the normal condition for a 3 year old's foreskin. Let me explain.

When a boy is born, his foreskin opening is supposed to be tight. It needs to be no larger than the opening of his urethra. This is called developmental phimosis and will resolve itself later in his life with no intervention by you or a doctor. Just when this will happen is very variable. Some studies show that 1/3 of 3 year olds still have this tight opening and another show that as many as 70% of boys will still be tight at puberty. The truth is in there somewhere.

There is another condition called pathological phimosis that is exclusively caused by trauma either from injury or disease and usually will not resolve itself. The most common cause of trauma by injury is the forcible retraction of the foreskin before it is ready. In trauma by infection, the infection would have to be long term and untreated. By long term, I mean many months or years. If you have not been repeatedly retracting your son's foreskin (and it doesn't sound like you have) and he has suffered no injury or if he has not had a long term infection that has not been treated (and I doubt that too since you didn't mention it) then the chances that he has phimosis is practically zero.

There are a couple of temporary conditions that doctors almost always misread as an indicator of phimosis that are entirely normal. There is spraying of the urine. This is an indicator that the child is getting ready for retraction and there is a temporary misalignment of the urethra and foreskin opening. This will self resolve within a few months. Just have him sit to urinate until the condition self resolves. The other is called ballooning and we have had many reports of it here. This is simply an indicator that the natural bond between the foreskin and the glans is disolving in preperation for retraction. Retraction requires both enlarging the foreskin opening and disolving the bond between the foreskin and the glans and it can happen in either order. Ballooning just shows that the bond is disolving before the foreskin opening has enlarged.

Before you agree to a circumcision, you need to make absolutely sure that it is necessary. The vast majority of boys circumcised past the neonatal stage are circumcised due to a misdiagnosis. Get a second or even third opinion. If the doctor or nurse tells you that they see a lot of boys that need a circumcision, look for another. The actual incidence of necessary circumcision is very, very low. In Sweden where circumcision is practically unknown, only 1 in 18,000 boys or men are circumcised at anytime in their life for any reason. Let that be your guide. In this forum, we have had more than a hundred mothers come telling about a diagnosis and "necessary" circumcision over the past 5 or 6 years and so far, not a single one opf those boys have been circumcised and all are happy and healthy today.

I would not dare tell you not to have a necessary health procedure for your son but I will caution you to be very careful before you allow it. American doctors cut so many foreskins off in the past that they rarely saw one in the past and the largely do not know what is normal and what is not and they have little idea of what is normal, what is not and how to treat real problems. They have denied themselves the opportunity to have experience and it is not taught in medical school. Make sure your son has a real problem and that the problem is not just in the doctor's head.

~Nay, posting on behalf of an old friend


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I do want to know what inhibiting urine means to me that sounds possbily like a doctor is saying urine is getting trapped in there which is false no urine can get trapped in foreskin .

Is your son still in diapers or is he potty trained ? Did you mention anything that seemed that appeared swelling before your son was peeing to the doctor if so that is how they void before peeing it is called ballooning there no urine stuckage in there.

Have you seen his 'stream ' and if his stream is not dribbles then there is no issue.

Plus hyspodadius will get dx right at birth and the ped should be able to tell that before age one so don't fall for the above he may be making a false dx to get some money $$ if your son does have that issue it is proably very mild and could get treated with some cheek grafts down the road.

I would definetly get a second opinion for your son's sake .


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

HMMM where's Daddyjoe, Yosha, and that other dad (can't remember his name), They seem to be highly educated in the foreskin area, they are the foreskin kings! (even though they are restoring)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemy2ds* 
HMMM where's Daddyjoe, Yosha, and that other dad (can't remember his name), They seem to be highly educated in the foreskin area, they are the foreskin kings! (even though they are restoring)

Honestly, the expert mommies here have already got the waterfront covered.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Honestly, the expert mommies here have already got the waterfront covered.









Ok fine


----------



## katarn (Apr 23, 2005)

midwest mommy are you there? what is the update?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB* 
Plus hyspodadius will get dx right at birth and the ped should be able to tell that before age one

Wait a minute, how would that happen, unless the doctor was retracting the newborn/under one year old? My son finally started retracting a little while back (he's 28 months now), and only once it got past a certain point could we see that the opening was shaped strangely. There's absolutely no way that it could have been diagnosed until he was retracting himself to that degree, unless someone were retracting it forcibly...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Perhaps MommytoB was referring to the more severe cases of hypospadius, which are diagnoable without retraction. (That's what I figured).


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Honestly, the expert mommies here have already got the waterfront covered.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollyeilis* 
Wait a minute, how would that happen, unless the doctor was retracting the newborn/under one year old? My son finally started retracting a little while back (he's 28 months now), and only once it got past a certain point could we see that the opening was shaped strangely. There's absolutely no way that it could have been diagnosed until he was retracting himself to that degree, unless someone were retracting it forcibly...

Yep I was referring to more of the severer type of that and lots of time it has a different apperance of foreskin than how the foreskin is normally if it's mild they definetly wouldn't find out til the boy was retracting himself.


----------



## Midwestmommy (Oct 1, 2006)

My son was diagnosed with a severe case of phimosis where his urethra is almost completely sealed off by his foreskin. When he urinates either my husband or I need to aid him. Ever since he was born we needed to do this. We didn't realize anything was wrong until recently. When he was younger it seemed like he was leaking when he urinated. As he got older his urine began to spray and that's when we thought something might be wrong.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

All boys uretha is sealed up by their foreskin - what do you mean by aiding him ? Spraying is normal . When your son peed was a spray stream then start to driblble right before the pee was fully done or afterwards which that is normal.

There is nothing 'wrong with your son ' . Do not push his foreskin back that is a big no no read the Warning of Intact Sons of premature retraction talks by doctors telling too and by of doctors doing which is a no no .


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I am confused.

What do you have to do to aid him? Particulary, as a newborn?

And if you have always had to help him, why are you just now thinking there is a problem?


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midwestmommy* 
My son was diagnosed with a severe case of phimosis where his urethra is almost completely sealed off by his foreskin. When he urinates either my husband or I need to aid him. Ever since he was born we needed to do this. We didn't realize anything was wrong until recently. When he was younger it seemed like he was leaking when he urinated. As he got older his urine began to spray and that's when we thought something might be wrong.

Wait are they telling you to pull it back when he pees or something? because that's very wrong. The foreskin is SUPPOSED to be covering the entire penis and fused to it. Phimosis isn't actually a disorder until you're in your 20s, its a NORMAL condition.

As for urine spray, that happens in both cut AND intact boys - infant right through adult.

*I would run SCREAMING from this doctor NOW.* All he's doing is potentially hurting your son.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

My son was diagnosed with a severe case of phimosis where his urethra is almost completely sealed off by his foreskin.
The only thing I can think of is that there might be a mild hypospadias. This is where the urethra opening (the meatus) is in the wrong place, so the foreskin would cover it up. But if urine is being passed, that isn't really a problem. Other than that, there might be nothing at all wrong with your son, just a lack of education of your doctor. The foreskin is supposed to overhang at the end of the penis. That is normal for the entire head of the penis to be hiding. And it is normal for the foreskin to be adhered to the glans until puberty, preventing retraction.

Quote:

When he urinates either my husband or I need to aid him. Ever since he was born we needed to do this.
How exactly do you 'aid' your son to pee??? I am baffled. You've been doing this since he was born? Babies can pee several times an hour, and you've had to help him every time he peed? How did you get any sleep?

Quote:

We didn't realize anything was wrong until recently. When he was younger it seemed like he was leaking when he urinated. As he got older his urine began to spray and that's when we thought something might be wrong.
You had to help your son pee his whole life and believed this to be normal?

Spraying is normal. Girls spray when they urinate too, because of the folds of the labia covering the urethra. It's just that when girls spray, it just goes straight down. It's more of a mess when boys spray because they are standing up. It is a normal phase. Boys may be able to direct the urine stream a little better by retracting the foreskin, but a three year old may not be able to do this.

Before you make any drastic decisions, get four or five second opinions. And make sure to see a pediatric urologist.

Unfortunately, your posts are very short. If you gave us more details, we would be able to help you better. Kind of like if someone posted, "My baby is crying, what's wrong with her?" Readers wouldn't be able to help much.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi.* 

*I would run SCREAMING from this doctor NOW.* All he's doing is potentially hurting your son.









:


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midwestmommy* 
My son was diagnosed with a severe case of phimosis where his urethra is almost completely sealed off by his foreskin. When he urinates either my husband or I need to aid him. Ever since he was born we needed to do this. We didn't realize anything was wrong until recently. When he was younger it seemed like he was leaking when he urinated. As he got older his urine began to spray and that's when we thought something might be wrong.

While I understand the feeling of..lets just do it and get it over with, and not drag this on ... Get a few opinions. Do some telephone work and find a doctor who's intact friendly. There are ways to treat this!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

If you son is peeing, then there shouldn't be anything to worry about. I have talked to quite a few parents of toddlers and it seems spraying is pretty common, intact or not. The foreskin is fused to the glans as an infant and young child, and it generally releases sometime by puberty. The child himself should be the first one to retract his penis, after it has seperated on it's own. My own ped says, as long as they're peeing it's all good







. Mine though is reasonable knowledgable about the foreskin, and has an intact son as well.

I am with the other parents here and would suggest that you get a referral for a foreskin knowledgable physician. You can get a referral from one of the groups...I think it is NOCIRC or Doctors Opposing Circumcision. Someone here has someone you can call/write for a referral to a foreskin friendly physician. You can at least get a second opinion to put your mind at ease. I am originally from the midwest (MI), and from a family of doctors and I am sad to say that so many of them are just flat out ignorant of the foreskin, it's functions and it's importance to later sexual functioning. So, you want to make sure you get someone who doesn't automatically jump to circumcision as a "cure" for everything. Sad to say, one of my bros friends who is a doc up in MI once said that "circumcision is the cure for having a foreskin" a sick joke he made...but he did everything he could to encourage parents to circumcise as it meant a lot of money for very little time and effort.







And, being that he was also cut himself he didn't know the harm in it







.

Anyhow, hope that you stick around and read up in our stickies. There is a whole lot of information on the intact penis/circumcision up in our stickies. Plus, you have the benefit of meeting quite a few incredible mothers (and some fathers) who have a tremendous amount of information and knowledge to share. I found this group when I was pregnant with my daughters, but now that I have a son I feel even more strongly than ever in my role as protector in protecting his right to genital integrity. It's just a great group of people







.


----------



## Eather (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
You always have the choice to get another opinion. Finding a foreskin-friendly pediatric urologist is a better choice than going with what your pediatrician says. Pediatricians are generalists, and they should NOT be recommending surgery to anyone. They should be finding you appropriate specialists to consult with to discuss your options.

I definitly agree with mamaverdi, I would hope there is a specialist that could find a better solution for your son. Hope everything works out well for your little one.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi MidwestMommy,

What exactly do you and your husband do to aid your son in urinating? I think I can safely say that none of us regulars have ever had to do anything to assist our sons when urinating, so your saying you do so has me scratching my head trying to picture what exactly you do.

Also, if you were to not help, how would your son's ability to urinate change? Would he still be able to completely void his bladder?

~Nay


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I have not read this thread, just the OP.

have you gotten a second opinion from a pro-intact doctor? If you get a 2nd,3rd,or 4th opinion from a pro-cutter, that wont help you much. You need to talk to an MD that believes in not being too invasive to make a small correction.

You may have to look hard to find one, but start here:

www.doctorsopposingcircumcision.org or try the nurses at
www.nocirc.org

Also, is a full-blown circ really necessary to correct this condition? I know that a _circ-happy_ MD might say yes but what about stretching the foreskin or removing only the small amount of skin that is causing the problem for him, thus allowing your son to still remain intact?


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

What exactly are the symptoms of your sons problem? Sometimes the end the foreskin can balloon then the urine will be expelled. Ballooning is a totally harmless and normal feature and is nothing to be concerned about and is no reason to circumcise. As long as the urine is being expelled, even with ballooning, there is no problem. I do not think circumcision is needed here at all.

You are very vague and have not provided much information. It would be helpful if you could describe exactly what is happened in as detailed of a manner as possible. Also, what exactly are you doing to help your child pee? I am really rather perplexed about this.

You need to know not to forcibly retract the foreskin, of course. The foreskin is supposed to be naturally fused to the glans until the child is older. It will naturally seperate from the glans when it is ready, there is no need to hurry this process, and attempting to forcibly retract before that time can cause injury. The first person to retract the foreskin should be the child himself, no one else. Under no condition allow a doctor to forcibly retract or seperate the foreskin, and certianly do not allow a doctor to cut it off.

Usually the foreskin opening is small, just a pin hole, and this is normal. If the urine is being expelled, even with ballooning or spraying, this is nothing to get excited about, there is nothing to be worried about.

I am suspect that your child may have ballooning, which is not a problem. Circumcision is also, i am quite confident, 100% unnecessary.

Unfortunately, in the US, as hard as it is to believe, many doctors are totally unaware of the proper care of the intact penis, and how to treat problems without circumcision. They were never taught how to properly care for the intact penis in medical school, even given incorrect information. Almost every condition can be treated without circumcision, the only case where circumcision is necessary is penile cancer, gangrene and frostbite. Everything else can be treated without circumcision. CIrcumcision is not the proper care and treatment for phimosis, UTI, balantitis, etc.

Circumcision is a harmful practice, it is not at all a healthy thing to do and commiting this on a child when there are lesser invasive options (which there are in every case except the ones penile cancer, frostbite, gangrene I mentioned above), is highly unethical and wrong. Circumcision is not a harmless practice but can cause severe injury on to the person. The foreskin is a critical and important component of the mans body, it is main zone of erogenous sensitivity, where 90% of the mans sensitivity is located. Circumcision, like removing the taste buds, is a sensory castration that permenantly deprives a person of normal sensitivties and pleasures. Many men do indeed feel deprived and as though they are frustrated and have experienced a great loss as a result of what was stolen from them as an infant. Most men who are not in deep denial about what has done to them and who honestly looks at the situation, realises that they have lost something rather important and valuable. Like removing a persons taste buds, removing the foreskin has negative life altering consequences and completely deprives a person of a vast range of normal sensations and feelings that they will never be able to experience. Circumcision cuts people off from a large part of their life experience and is highly detrimental to the person. I have experienced all of these, the sense of loss and deprivation, and the sense of betrayal, as a result of having this sad and traumatic practice inflicted on me as an infant.

This is why we must avoid circumcision, and look for less invasive and non surgical solutions if a problem does exist. In many cases, a problem does not exist, it only exists in the doctors mind, and no treatment is needed at all.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

The OP was online this afternoon but hasn't responded to any of her threads.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

edit


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

edit, the sequel!


----------



## connielast (Oct 24, 2006)

Get anouther opinion. Your pediatrican can do a little nick in the skin. ( makes the hold a tiny bit larger )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midwestmommy* 
My son is 3 years old and our pediatrician has suggested we circumsize our son because he was born with a condition where his foreskin inhibites his urination. My husband and I are strictly against this practice, but we really don't have a choice. I'm wondering if there are any mothers out there who have circumsized their sons later in childhood, after they have gotten older. How did your sons deal with it? I'm afraid our son is already old enough to understand the pain and the look of it when it gets done. Is there any special cleaning that must be done?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I miss everything.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Have any of you checked out the other threads started by the OP














:


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

you may have a point.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep.. something seems off.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Friendly neighborhood reminder:

If something smells fishy, click the report button.


----------

